# Misted up cab glazing



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

I need the teams help - again. One of my double glazed cab side windows has begun to mist up. Out of warranty so I need to look for repairer. I thought I had found the ideal people http://www.americanmotorhomewindows.co.uk/ but their email address returns unobtainable which suggests they are no longer trading. Can anyone help with info on this company or suggest another?

Thanks


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
This recent topic may be worth considering.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-186985-plastic-double-glazed-windows.html

p-c


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A Google search should turn up a company that "de-humidifies" domestic double glazing. I would imagine they could do the job for you.


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies but they have not taken me forward much. Unfortunately p-c it is in the cab which has glass double glazing not plastic. Yes Mrplodd I had considered that but being toughened glass the de-mister people cannot drill their little holes to vent them. The repair is to take the two panes apart and rebuild the unit. I am starting to think I may need to have a go myself.

Ezz


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope you (don't) have a smashing time doing it :lol: 

It could be cracking fun 

Sorry, couldn't resist it!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Reading with interest as I have the same problem.

Just read here about DIY. http://mymistywindowfix.com

Martin


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks VanFlair for the link to the DIY repair page. It does not sound promising with the replacement of the desiccant being the key. I am now thinking if I remove the panel and strip it down then any glazing firm who make panels should be able to rebuild it for me. After all the glass is toughened and it would be no different to how they normally work. Fortunately I know someone I can try. I will let you know how I get on.


Ezz


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

I said I would get back to the forum about repairing my cab double glazed side window. Well I am fortunate as the dealers (Southdowns) have got the makers to replace it as good will gesture. So I have no need this time to try and repair it.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

ezz said:


> I said I would get back to the forum about repairing my cab double glazed side window. Well I am fortunate as the dealers (Southdowns) have got the makers to replace it as good will gesture. So I have no need this time to try and repair it.


You could ask for the old one off Southdowns and then try the repair yourself and let me know how you get on :lol:

Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you have to add a plus to Southdowns for that help surely. well done to them.

cabby


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes cabby, I have always found Southdowns to be fair and helpful. I am unlikely to be able to have the old unit to experiment on as in the past any failed units are returned to the makers. German thoroughness I suppose and hopefully better units in the future.

Ezz


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

But not a good advert for fancy double glazing in cabs
Pleased it's getting sorted
Kev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Certainly not a good advert for cab double glazing.

Our recently sold Hymer S820 had all cab side windows glass double glazed, 1 large window and 1 small window each side, that's 4 windows, I would not buy another motorhome with it. One of the large side windows had gone a bit misty.

Cost from Hymer for a new window was £1400, that's without fitting, it was even dearer from peter hambilton. We just left it.

Met a couple at the Peterborough show a couple of years ago with the exact same model as us and both large windows were totally shot, that's £3000+ worth of repairs.

You need to thank your lucky stars that Southdowns are doing the job.

Paul.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

One of the side double glazed window in our old RMB went misty. We took it out ourselves and took it to a marine window specialist who replaced it for less than £100. They had a bit of bother with German measurements I remember but sorted it.


----------

